# تعرف وتحدث مع الجميع مع أكبر شات عربي عبر الجوال



## دلال مغربي (19 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج المحادثة ميغ44*






*تعريف بسيط*
***************
* هو احدث برنامج دردشة الجوال وباللغة العربية*





* برنامج رآئع للدخول الى الدردشة وفية غرف 
وتستطيع إرسال صور وملفات*





 *وهو خفيف جدا جدا
يعني طول اليوم ربع دولار
يعني بالسعودي
ريال واحد فقط*





*نسخه ميغ44 جديده بصفات خارقه أقوى نسخه ميغ بلعالم وبصفات بتجنن
أول شي تم تعديل النسخه عبروكسي ميغ جديدة وهو بروكسي سريع نار ولا بيفصل ولا بعلق ابدآ*






*لتحميل برنامج المحادثة
*




*حمل من هنا الملف*

**********************
*















​


----------

